# Gate Pass Gazette Here's Gate Pass Gazette #11!



## Morrus (Friday at 11:04 AM)

Hello all, and welcome to the latest issue of the Gate Pass Gazette, the official magazine of Level Up: Advanced 5E!















						Gate Pass Gazette | creating a monthly magazine for Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition | Patreon
					

Become a patron of Gate Pass Gazette today: Get access to exclusive content and experiences on the world’s largest membership platform for artists and creators.




					www.patreon.com
				




*Pets to Please Any Party *
It’s almost universally agreed: when going into danger, there’s nothing like a loyal companion at your side, furry or otherwise. This article provides three archetypes that focus on the teamwork of an adventurer and just such a companion. By David “Boo” Ludlow.

*Cervids: Power and Grace*
A widespread and adaptable people, the deerfolk are found almost everywhere, from remote mountain peaks to densely-populated city centers. Appearing as bipedal deer with cloven hooves, sleek fur, and thick, hoof-like fingernails, their physical characteristics are almost as varied as their range. They are equal turns fleet-footed and stolidly powerful, and even the largest of cervids are capable of nimble movement in the heat of battle. By Jessy Mullins.

*The Icefields of Rhinam*
A glacial landscape covers the ancient dominion of Rhinam, and the ice is as beautiful as it is treacherous. Some legends claim the gods cursed this land for the arrogance of its long-ago inhabitants—the ancient Rhinam were said to have slaughtered sapient creatures in their quest for immortality. By Marc Kenobi.

*Mythical Martial Maneuvers: The Eldritch Blackguard *
This article introduces the Eldritch Blackguard combat tradition, the maneuvers of which are largely focused on bullying your opposition, fleeing from retaliation, and dominating the battlefield through dark magic. However, this tradition is not meant to be readily available to PCs. As a rule, combat traditions are intended to be extraordinary but not magical. Not unlike rare spells, then, the various combat traditions in these articles are meant to be esoteric arts that a character learns in-game through meticulous research, perilous adventuring, and arduous study. By Rachel Williamson.


----------



## Steampunkette (Friday at 1:34 PM)

EEEEEEEEEEE! I love the art!

I am SO EXCITED to see this issue!


----------

